

Spend 1 hour per day away from computer - Schmidt Says - egiva
http://www.nytimes.com/reuters/2012/05/20/us/20reuters-google-schmidt-disconnect.html

======
egiva
I was reading this article (on my computer) and when Schmidt says "Take your
eyes off that screen and look into the eyes of the person you love. Have a
conversation, a real conversation"... well let's just say that I actually
turned in that exact moment and looked at my wife to have a conversation, and
she said "shhh, I'm watching my program on TV!" Guess we're a modern couple
haha

